
15 Years Old GCC Bug - blacksoil
https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=18501
======
blacksoil
For those interested in compiler, this is pretty interesting discussion:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=89501](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=89501)

This bug ultimately duped into the bug linked on the thread.

These lines that Linus wrote are pretty interesting: "It's basically the
compiler saying "I don't care what you meant, I can do anything I want, and
that means I will screw the code up on purpose".

I will personally switch the kernel immediately to clang the moment we cannot
turn off idiotic broken behavior like that."

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=89501#c12](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=89501#c12)

